

Ask HN: I am next week in London. Who should I meet? - andreasklinger

Hi all<p>I am doing http://www.garmz.com a web/fashion startup, basically trying to change the fashion industry as a whole – starting with a tiny but hard aquired budget.<p>I am next week in London (due to seedcamp) and would appreciate any good tips for interesting meetings in the time around wednesday to saturday.<p>The startup goal of the startup is to enable fashion talent – people with new ideas in fashion – think of e.g. fashion students.<p>We provide online portofolios of fashion sketches and – in case of customer intereste - production and hopefully "offline" success.<p>I would love to meet people with good ideas for our startup, about fashion in general. I am very open to hints to good startup events within this short time period.<p>regards,
Andreas<p>ps: I am usually just lurking HN so let me know if i am violating some netiquette of HN by posting this kind of request.
======
sjtgraham
You should try to set up a meeting with angels Eileen Tso, Robert Dighero, or
Stefan Glänzer at White Bear Yard. White Bear Yard is one of the main startup
hubs in London. The caliber of the people that work there and those that pass
through on a daily basis is very high.

~~~
andreasklinger
thanks for the idea - we will be there and set up our homebase at Mr.
Glänzer's HQ

~~~
sjtgraham
Say hello. I'm at Picklive and sit about 10 feet away from them.

Steve.

~~~
andreasklinger
hi sorry missed that we are back in ldn on sept 13th-21st. e could meet for a
quick chat if you like

------
AlexMuir
MyDeco are doing something with enabling (furniture) designers to turn their
ideas into products. Perhaps worth a look?

------
andreasklinger
thanks for all the input we were able to sheudle some meeting with index,
accel partners, ariadne, balderton, stefan glänzer and many other

btw we also published today the next release - if anybody is interested you
can also see the first fashion designs at www.garmz.com

------
nmftt
Central St Martins and/or London College of Fashion?

~~~
andreasklinger
we had some good talks here but we will resheudle the most meetings to the
next time in UK

------
macca321
asos.com are based in London. give them a shout

~~~
andreasklinger
thx we try to set up a meeting - lets see if it works :)

